# JAXB und ArrayList



## jada (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ArrayList<eigene Klasse> mit dem Namen beispielArray, welches ich mit Hilfe von JAXB persistent machen will.
Ich habe schon total viel gegoogelt, aber ich konnte nicht herausfinden, ob das machbar ist.
Alle meine Versuche sind nämlich gescheitert.

Ich bekomme je nach Variation von mir beispielsweise die Fehlermeldung:
javax.xml.bind.JAXBException: java.util.ArrayList nor any of its super class is known to this context

Frage: ist das überhaupt machbar, und wenn ja wie?


Danke
jada


----------



## musiKk (23. Mai 2011)

Generell kann man nur sagen, dass JAXB nur mit dem Interface [c]java.util.List[/c] arbeitet. Für genauere Diagnosen müsstest Du Dein Modell mal vorstellen.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn du nicht an JAXB gebunden bist schau dir vielleicht auch mal EMF an (ist einfach besser als JAXB):
Eclipse Modeling - EMF - Home


----------



## musiKk (23. Mai 2011)

Soll ich das in Zukunft immer gleich mit erwähnen?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2011)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Soll ich das in Zukunft immer gleich mit erwähnen?



Nur wenn ich dich schon zur Church of EMF konvertieren konnte


----------

